# Cristal de 20MHz y capacitores...



## mecatronix89 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hola que tal, trabajando con un pic16f887, configuré el codigo para que el pic trabaje a 20mhz.

Mi duda es la siguiente, porqué para el cristal de 20mhz debo poner 2 capacitores de 33pF... cuál es la razón y si es posible cambiarlos por otros de diferente valor, ó que sucedería si pongo otros como por ejemplo umos de 3300pF?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 18, 2011)

mecatronix89 dijo:


> Hola que tal, trabajando con un pic16f887, configuré el codigo para que el pic trabaje a 20mhz.
> 
> Mi duda es la siguiente, porqué para el cristal de 20mhz debo poner 2 capacitores de 33pF... cuál es la razón y si es posible cambiarlos por otros de diferente valor, ó que sucedería si pongo otros como por ejemplo umos de 3300pF?


Esos capacitores constituyen una carga para que el cristal oscile a su frecuencia de trabajo.
Si se pueden cambiar por otros valores que no afecten ni su oscilación ni su frecuencia,
e incluso puedes colocar un capacitor variable para ajustar la frecuencia de oscilación
del cristal, a su valor mas cercano. 
PD. Ese valor de 3300 pF es demasiado alto para una frecuencia de 20Mhz.
Son 3.3 Nano Faradios con eso solo haras que deje de oscilar.


----------



## mecatronix89 (Nov 18, 2011)

m ok gracias, puse los de 3300pF y trabaja muuuuy lento más que con los 4mhz del osc interno del pic puse un 104 y también...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 18, 2011)

mecatronix89 dijo:


> m ok gracias, puse los de 3300pF y trabaja muuuuy lento más que con los 4mhz del osc interno del pic puse un 104 y también...


 Cosas para tomar en cuenta, que hoy no haria...
Pero creeme que estoy casi seguro que alguna vez lo hice.


----------



## mecatronix89 (Nov 18, 2011)

jaja me encantó la caría jajajajaja bueno encontré 2 de 30pF estaría bién no? está cerca de los 33pF según ví el capacitor podría variar de entre 22 y 33 ó algo así... no los he probado porque están soldados en un circuito jeje


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 18, 2011)

Idealmente los capacitores deberian ser de un 15pF pero es probable que con esos funcione.

Saludos !!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 18, 2011)

mecatronix89 dijo:


> jaja me encantó la caría jajajajaja bueno encontré 2 de 30pF estaría bién no? está cerca de los 33pF según ví el capacitor podría variar de entre 22 y 33 ó algo así... no los he probado porque están soldados en un circuito jeje


Pues  en si, hay hasta tablas para los valores de los capacitores dependiendo de la frecuencia del Xtal.
Como repito de lo que se trata es de que el Xtal oscile lo mas cercano a su frecuencia de trabajo.
Y esto solo es si tu proyect


----------



## mecatronix89 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hola otra vez, conseguí unos capacitores de 30pF ahí perdidos en un circuito de un aparato y cometí canivalismo, pero el PIC y el cristal andan de maravilla, gracias por la información y recomendaciones SALUDOS


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 19, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Pues  en si, hay hasta tablas para los valores de los capacitores dependiendo de la frecuencia del Xtal.
> Como repito de lo que se trata es de que el Xtal oscile lo mas cercano a su frecuencia de trabajo.
> Y esto solo es si tu proyect


Upps!!!! cosas raras!!!!  Este mensaje salio incompleto.
Se quedo en Y esto es si tu proyect...... 
Referia que: Para determinar los capacitores aptos para el Xtal
necesitarias conectar un frecuencimetro a la salida del oscilador del PIC
y medir con cuales te da la frecuencia mas cercana a su valor.
Bueno, hasta pronto y


----------



## mecatronix89 (Nov 20, 2011)

uff... no tengo frecuenciómetro... ni osciloscopio jeje... ojalá pronto me pueda comprar más aparatos para hacer más amplio el kit de herramientas jeje... pero creeme que se nota un gran cambio, cuando dejé trabajando con el osc interno funcionaba pero tardaba en reaccionar un poco a la entrada, pero ya con los 20MHz y los cap de 30pF funciona muy bien...

ahora lo que sigue es lograr entender como controlar un servo... que a pesar de haber hecho mil cosas con un pic eso nunca lo había tratado de programar jeje... me estoy leyendo por lo pronto esto:

http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/picc2.php

Saludos y muchas gracias... es reconfortante saber que en este mundo aún hay quien se dispone a ayudar...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 20, 2011)

Mecatronix89
Por aqui en el foro tambien hay mucha información sobre control de servos.
Mira por aqui SERVOS Y MAS SERVOS


----------



## mecatronix89 (Nov 20, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Mecatronix89
> Por aqui en el foro tambien hay mucha información sobre control de servos.
> Mira por aqui SERVOS Y MAS SERVOS




Gracias, lo revisraré...


----------



## mecatronix89 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hola DarkBytes, la verdad que no he encontrado algo que me ayude jeje, esque todo lo quieren controlar por RS232 y no se que dato es el que se modifica para ir a una posición u otra...

por cierto, solo pretendo usar un boton que lo haga girar a la derecha y otro a la izquierda, y ya


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 21, 2011)

mecatronix89 dijo:


> Hola DarkBytes, la verdad que no he encontrado algo que me ayude jeje, esque todo lo quieren controlar por RS232 y no se que dato es el que se modifica para ir a una posición u otra...
> 
> por cierto, solo pretendo usar un boton que lo haga girar a la derecha y otro a la izquierda, y ya


Ok. Saludos, pues yo no se mucho de servos, se que solo giran 180º izquierda o derecha.
Y que se controlan variando el ancho del pulso de una frecuencia que creo es de 50Hz.
Así que necesitaras me supongo de control por PWM
Pero sigue buscando y seguro encontraras algo que te pueda orientar mas.


----------

